# Looking for work



## jcorbeil91 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am turning 21 years old next month. I am currently an automotive tech for a dealership. I have done ride alongs / shoveling snow blowing for my uncles snow removal company. He has decided to get out of the business and i'm trying to find the best way to start plowing, I plan on investing in a truck / plow next year. I was wondering if any contractors are looking for anyone this winter to ride-along/ train with (i will shovel/snowblow as well) I am available 24/7, very hard working and very prompt. If any contractors are interested give me a call i'm in Hampshire, il (near elgin) my number is 6309351872.


----------

